
As of January 19th, 2018, IPDB will be shutting down - dacm
https://ipdb.io/
======
nileshtrivedi
Apparently, this is because of legal liability that comes with permanent
storage of arbitrary data:
[https://twitter.com/BigchainDB/status/949305547731300352](https://twitter.com/BigchainDB/status/949305547731300352)

It's sad because a public blockchain database is somethat that ought to exist
IMHO.

